# henckels make really sharp knives....



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I am such an idiot!!! i was separating some frozen meat with my brand new henckels i got last weekend.....and stabbed my thumb







I got light headed when i saw how deep it was...kinda funny b/c if it were a dog or cat i would have thought it was cool LOL. i ended up with three stitches...would have stitched it myself or at least tried, but i cant do that one handed. so now i know how good my knives are...and are now doubled in value after the ER visit







Hope i can perform surgery on the fluffs tomorrow...since i will have a sore right arm from the tetanus shot and a sore left thumb from the cut







STUPID STUPID!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Jaimie! Ouch!! I hope you're not too sore tomorrow









Isn't it funny how we continue to do things we know we shouldn't - like put a hand under a hot running tap or touch the pan on the stove to see if it's hot enough?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So sorry about your oopsie.







Hope it heals fast. A friend of mine did the same thing with a new knife, except she stabbed herself in the palm.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OUCH - blood makes me feel totally faint ( only mine of course ) . FEEL BETTER . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oweeeeeeeeee sorry you did that Jaimie, I sure hope it feels better real soon









I almost removed a finger years ago with a stay sharp knife, that almost turned my lights out too, it was first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, boy was I woosey. It couldn't be stitched either cos it was right in the crease of the first joint of my index finger, it just opened it up to the bone







Those knives do stay sharp as I found out, the hard way


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ouch!

You'd better insure your hands like medical doctors do!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OUCH!! I hope it heals up quickly and you arent in too much pain tomorrow!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My DH buys me expensive *sharp* Henckels knives and they scare me. He says sharp knives are *safer! *Really now! So sorry about the oops! I was told once never say "oops" in surgery. In your case at least it was before surgery!









Get well quick!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I bet it is throbbing!! I did something very similar to my thumb several years ago and I still remember that throbbing. Hope your thumb gets well soon!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My husband is a chef and yes, our knives are VERY SHARP. Infact, they make me nervous. Although, my husband is always saying that makes it less likely for me *<strike>to be a ditz and </strike>*cut myself







.
I am a bit dippy and I am a total clutz.







Feel better soon Dr!! Did I mention I hate knives and needles?

Andrea


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

ahhhhhh














omg that is crazy!! Those really are sharp knives I bought the paring knife and love it!! FEEL BETTER!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I am such an idiot!!! i was separating some frozen meat with my brand new henckels i got last weekend.....and stabbed my thumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, BIG OUCH!! I am so sorry about your thumb. I hope it heals without too much pain.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry for your boo-boo, Jaimie. I hope that by tomorrow the pain is gone from your arm and you can keep spreading your good cheer and healing powers at work.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe you should call in sick tomorrow









Hope your feeling better quickly, there's puppies and kitties who need you!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my goodness that sounds really painful. I'm so sorry. I wouldn't chance it at work tomorrow, hopefully someone will be there to cover you. Feel better!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my gosh, I feel so baddly for you! I hope you heal swiftly and completely. I sliced open my thumb, once, just as my son, Shawn, was walking into the kitchen. I was reaching up into a cabinet to get something and knocked down a glass candle holder.... fearing it would hit Shawn I put my hand out to catch it and as it hit the edge of the counter top and broke a piece of glass opened up my thumb. OH what a mess! And it was so fast, I didn't even realize it was me that was cut, I looked at Shawn and saw blood and thought it was him! I was cleaning the blood off of him trying to find where he was cut but then saw it was me and OH yes I KNOW that lightheaded feeling for sure! I ended up with five stitches and NO way would I have been able to do work the next day.







MORE power to you.

Good, luck tomorrow... I wish you well!

Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

OUCH!!! Everyone feels like an idiot after they do something like that. Sometimes the tetnus vaccine dosen't always make the arm stiff. It depends on who and how they give it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh WOW!!! I have "Henckels" and let me tell you, even after a couple of years, they could CHOP off my entire arm. 

Take care of yourself. And be extra careful with those Henckels. They ARE scarey.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jaimie, keep moving the tetnus shot arm and don't sleep on it. I had one several months ago and had no soreness at all because they told me to keep moving it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

tomorrow is my surgery day...but i think most of them are dentals..so i should be ok cause the techs do most of the work. the lidocaine wore off and now the throbbing has begun. hope the tyelonol kicks in soon. im prob lucky it was the pearing knife and not the chefs...i should have used a butter knife..but this one was handy and right before it went into my thumb i thought i prob shouldnt be using a 50$ knife to do this.....


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Feel Better!!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I hope you heal quick.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2eMkth8FWno


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dr. Jamie... do hope you're wound heals quickly and the tylenol kicks in and lets you get some comfort! ...and Marj is right... you might want to consider insuring your hands!... or maybe stick to the butter knives from now on! 
Please keep us updated !


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, so sorry. I'm glad you still got your thumb







I would have fainted for sure.



> I hope you heal quick.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2eMkth8FWno[/B]












if I had those knives this would be me in this clip







I would have no hands left !!

Feel better soon


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon!











> I hope you heal quick.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2eMkth8FWno[/B]










Thats a classic. Good movie.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Im sorry..


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You're lucky you didn't slice your hand off! Poor thing, I hope it doesn't hurt too much. Next time use a butter knife...you don't want to ruin the blades on your good knives or ruin your fingers (or other body parts).


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Youch Jaimie!







I hope your cut heals up quickly!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry for your injury! You're not alone w/cutting yourself with the henckels knives. 3 weeks ago I got those same knives as a bridal shower gift. Well last week I was cutting up treats for the pups and I sliced my thumb! I didn't have to go to the ER. But I did wear a care bears bandaid for a few days lol. Women and knives...never a good mix!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep mine are very sharp.. but you should see my sisters.. I cut my figer slicing lemons .
I hope it heals fast. 
I never seporate with a knife . If I don't take out the food soon enought to defrost we have something else for dinner.. I'm way to lazy to deal with frozen meat. 

please be carfull our fluff butts need you


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------

